# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Black King Kong Shrimplets

## kendrick_86

Update on my Black King Kong Shrimplets. Enjoy...  :Smug:

----------


## kendrick_86

My favorite group shots.  :Laughing:

----------


## equidorz

woah! Swee. Hope they turn out to be nice KK!!

----------


## anakkucing

Wahhh so many baby kingkongs!! Congratz bro.. Are they all from one female? Hopefully next time I come to singapore, I can buy some from you  :Smile:

----------


## kendrick_86

> woah! Swee. Hope they turn out to be nice KK!!


thanks bro, i think they already look like nice KK already. haha..




> Wahhh so many baby kingkongs!! Congratz bro.. Are they all from one female? Hopefully next time I come to singapore, I can buy some from you


i have no idea as i have quite a few females pregnant at the same time. i would love to sell you some too.

----------


## WiNd08

congrats! they look awesome!!  :Very Happy:  too bad i didnt really see them last week !

----------


## goody992828

Hello bro Kendrick

Looks like your production line just start liao, keep coming, congrats, and don't forget I will be first on queue if you want to release them. just pm me the demage ok.

Swee.....and cute.... drooling.... hand iching....... when can have them.... ohhhhhh.....

----------


## marle

hi kendrick, congrats on your reap! great collection there.

----------


## rascal

wow!!! so many shrimplets!!! i hope to have some of them in my new set up :Smile:  cannot wait!!!! hahha congrates man!!! 
by the way, teach us how you set up your tanks,like the soil type and many more, because many off us are still learning :Smile:

----------


## Gexrian

Very nice shrimplets. Also the shape of your soil looks fairly rounded. May I know what kind of soil you are using?

----------


## koji

Congrats!!!

----------


## kendrick_86

> congrats! they look awesome!!  too bad i didnt really see them last week !


haha.. were you eyeing on something else last week? you'll have more chance to see them i believe. cheers!




> Hello bro Kendrick
> 
> Looks like your production line just start liao, keep coming, congrats, and don't forget I will be first on queue if you want to release them. just pm me the demage ok.
> 
> Swee.....and cute.... drooling.... hand iching....... when can have them.... ohhhhhh.....


thanks bro, they are still too small for sales. but i am aware of your interest. thanks.. nice female shrimp with red legs you have there.




> Congrats!!!


thanks bro koji. thanks for providing us with all the nice shots too. take care.

----------


## kendrick_86

> hi kendrick, congrats on your reap! great collection there.


thanks bro marle. appreciate your comments. take care. cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## kendrick_86

> Very nice shrimplets. Also the shape of your soil looks fairly rounded. May I know what kind of soil you are using?





> wow!!! so many shrimplets!!! i hope to have some of them in my new set up cannot wait!!!! hahha congrates man!!! 
> by the way, teach us how you set up your tanks,like the soil type and many more, because many off us are still learning


bros, i am using ada amazonia 1 in powder form. i am flattered, but i feel that the forum is still the best platform to learning more about this hobby. however, if you have any questions that has not being addressed before, i would certainly like to try to help. thanks.

----------


## goody992828

Haha bro, the red legs mama still cannot compare to BKK, my interest have shifted to BKK..... so will be eyeing you BKK for sure....hahah

----------


## crslovers

Wah!so many!congratz!!!!

----------


## rascal

ok, thanks..

but do your preffer ADA amazonia I or II or both(layer)??
because i doing 4ft tank for my CRS, scared about the choices i will make :Sad:  as im a student, scared do wrong.. money burn!! 
thanks for sharing, and post for of your shrimps!! haha

----------


## kendrick_86

i can only say i am using ada 1. i am a student too by the way.

----------


## insider

Nice BKK bro kendrick.

----------


## koji

> thanks bro koji. thanks for providing us with all the nice shots too. take care.


 Thanks. Hopefully when more or less most of my things are settled down nicely I may go for higher grade CRS. Picture taking is another hobby. :Smile:

----------


## rascal

haha, u too a student, a big set up cost a lot of money. i cant imagine how much you spent in all, haha.. by the way keep those shrimp coming man!!

----------


## Gexrian

Thanks for sharing. Its certainly not easy keeping these fellows as they need a stable environment.

----------


## kendrick_86

anyone interested to take over these beauties?

----------


## marle

> anyone interested to take over these beauties?


nice. sent you a pm!

----------


## WiNd08

nice beauties!! haha! bro care PM the price  :Razz:

----------


## eviltrain

me too. i wants 1 more piece !!

----------


## berber

bro.. how come they look brownish?? rather then blueish black??
just curious!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kendrick_86



----------


## kendrick_86

> bro.. how come they look brownish?? rather then blueish black??
> just curious!


it is black now. it was blueish when first born.

----------


## koji

> bro.. how come they look brownish?? rather then blueish black??
> just curious!


 Sometime due to the camera flash as well. :Smile:

----------


## bettafantastic

Wow, very nice shrimps!
Should have cost you alot when you first started?

----------


## hellomyfriend

nice bkk there bro.

----------


## jasonlim

Nice Black King kong shrimplets, nice easy buy get Malaysia.

----------


## tianxiang15

Nice! Love to see more pics.

----------


## SeahSengYong

Hi KenDrick. 
Care to share how you take care of them.
Like your GH, water change etc?

----------


## johnnyboy

Very nice photos of your bkk... I can't keep them yet..

----------


## Sulawesi

Bkk is nice.
Do they die easy?

----------

